# Interesting Reading On Cornering Technique and More



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Yes I am still a moto guy at heart. Guilty of reading various articles about all sorts of stuff.

At AORTA 2011 we had a short suspension setup clinic. It was fun to do and I believe it may have helped some teams.

Out on the trails we all ride different. Nothing wrong with that in any way. Sometimes, Chris Judd and I talk bikes and riding. With that he often mentions that I am crazy but do get to the bottom of descents quickly.

My wife / stoker says yes I am crazy, but she often has minimal concerns from my motocross & off-road motorcycle experience / bike handling.

This is an article I came across, yes it is moto and some portions are not that applicable to tandem off-road riding, but a lot is.

The topics of looking ahead, proper braking and corner setup are almost direct crossover.

One item, about how the front brake helps steering is very relevant. Proper brake techniques are important also.

Just so you know, the Author wrote a decent article, the reply is from Gary Bailey, nicknamed "the Professor" since he has been instructing MX since the early 1970's.

So have a look if you care too, hope it helps if needed. I thought there was a decent amount of good info.

http://www.racerxvt.com/article/breakdown-of-the-perfect-corner

As always, comments are welcome.

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Another article from Gary Bailey, this one about choosing lines. Kind of more for racers, but still the same concepts. Consider his corner entry info, it will allow more corner speed and a greater margin of safety exiting the corner. As for passing, take it for what it's worth. And it can be worth a lot if racing.

http://www.racerxvt.com/article/gary-bailey-trackside---ill-pass

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

One more on braking, a lot of good info how it plays into making the machine turn better.

http://www.racerxvt.com/article/gary-bailey-trackside---those-are-the-brakes

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I know this has happened to my stoker, maybe other Captains or Stokers also when riding is fast and technical. Not so much technique but another point to consider.

http://www.racerxvt.com/article/arm-pump-in-motocross

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Paul,
great series of articles. As with most sports,ours is not necessarily all about horsepower but more about how to tame the horse.:thumbsup:
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

Two mistakes that I make:

1) Somehow ending up in front of you on the descents.
2) Trying to keep up.

On the road its a different story. Although I wish we had that giant race face big ring that you guys have on the comotion.

Thanks for posting this. I will take advantage of it.

Cheers,
Chris



PMK said:


> Out on the trails we all ride different. Nothing wrong with that in any way. Sometimes, Chris Judd and I talk bikes and riding. With that he often mentions that I am crazy but do get to the bottom of descents quickly.
> 
> PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

clj2289 said:


> Two mistakes that I make:
> 
> 1) Somehow ending up in front of you on the descents.
> 2) Trying to keep up.
> ...


I would not consider those mistakes. Someday soon it will reverse and I will see you two blasting both up and down those hills SAFELY.

As for that 54t big ring on the Co-Motion...seldom do we use it anymore. At first we used it a lot, now, we seldom do. Better chain alignment, and keeps the shift spacing tighter. Much easier to keep it @ 100 or so revs when needed with light loads on the pedals.

For some reason, our road rides often are not pushing it that hard, we should train harder but don't. We ride too much distance and not enough intervals. Our best interval type training is on the old landfill we rode.

Suffice to say South Florida is kind of not the best training for climbing, but is awesome for conditioning in heat and humidity. We were a bit cool at AORTA 2011.

BTW, I posted those links to help everyone, they were not directed at you or any one person. Wanting to let others ride safer and more comfortable.

JK & PK


----------

